# nematode or nematarean?



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a photo i grabbed. The dark pink part is also part of the worm. 

Is it a nematode? or the awfull and most hated nemertean?









Also, a nice belly shot.


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't have a clue on the worm, but like the belly shot!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like nematode to me

edit: oh wait, you mean that big thing? I thought that was part of the plant root


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/78465-nemertean-2.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/78350-what.html 

Ed


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Tode= clear


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

watch this.


----------

